# Why are Egyptians so... fat???



## Sonrisa

According to recent data released by WHO, Egypt is the 6th world fattest nation, only surpassed by Kuwait, USA, Trinidad, Mexico and Argentina...l

This comes as a surprise, as I was was under the impression that many are going hungry given the rising costs of food.

so what is making Egyptian obese, any clues?


----------



## txlstewart

Poor diet, regardless of the income level.


----------



## canuck2010

I'd guess from all those carbohydrates - all that bread made with refined flour, plus rice and pasta.


----------



## aykalam

Sonrisa said:


> According to recent data released by WHO, Egypt is the 6th world fattest nation, only surpassed by Kuwait, USA, Trinidad, Mexico and Argentina...l
> 
> This comes as a surprise, as I was was under the impression that many are going hungry given the rising costs of food.
> 
> so what is making Egyptian obese, any clues?


this article is from last year but I think gives a pretty good answer

Urbanization, marriage, poverty and shame: The many faces of obesity in Egyptian women | Egypt Independent


----------



## hurghadapat

Sonrisa said:


> According to recent data released by WHO, Egypt is the 6th world fattest nation, only surpassed by Kuwait, USA, Trinidad, Mexico and Argentina...l
> 
> This comes as a surprise, as I was was under the impression that many are going hungry given the rising costs of food.
> 
> so what is making Egyptian obese, any clues?


Well almost everything they eat is cooked in oil,even food they have cooked in water is taken out then fried.....but have you noticed it is usually the married women that are fat not the men or the single girls...so what happens to them after they marry well :noidea:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Even the rice has oil in it..


----------



## aykalam

and very often it's not even oil, but ghee. plus the lifestyle for most women is pretty reclusive so all that fat stays put...


----------



## Sonrisa

Well...only walking down the street is an extreme sport... with the harrasers, crazy car drivers everywhere, bicycles boys, various random decomposing junk on the floor, and the heat...

i guess people dont really go for leisure walks here...


----------



## jemiljan

Sonrisa said:


> Well...only walking down the street is an extreme sport... with the harrasers, crazy car drivers everywhere, bicycles boys, various random decomposing junk on the floor, and the heat...
> 
> i guess people dont really go for leisure walks here...


Depends on where you are, and also the time of day. Early AM is best in many places. I live in Sakanat, and due to the Israeli Ambassador's residence here, many roads are blocked, making many of the streets around Midan Mostafa Kamil pleasant for walking... Though granted, I'm not female...


----------



## Sonrisa

jemiljan said:


> Depends on where you are, and also the time of day. Early AM is best in many places. I live in Sakanat, and due to the Israeli Ambassador's residence here, many roads are blocked, making many of the streets around Midan Mostafa Kamil pleasant for walking... Though granted, I'm not female...


yes I know...i wasn't particularly writing about myself or maadi, just about egyptian life style in general. Maadi is lovely for walking, i live near you and, since I dont have a car, walk to most places including to school twice per day, grocery stores in degla etc....I do walk quite a lot actually, and its pleasant most of the time


having said that...how many egyptians do you know that walk to work or school every day?


----------



## greeny

I wanted to bring this up when I lived there but it just seemed to rude to ask.
Egypt is the only place that I have seen this and I apologise in advance if it offends anyone.

There seems to be a conditon where the top half of some females (only seen it on females) are quite skinny, tiny waist but then the hips and legs are enormous to the point of obese. Its like two different halves of bodies stuck together. I couldnt see that is was down to food consumption more genetic. I found it quite disturbing and believed that even with dieting this wouldnt shift the weight from the lower part of the body. Does anyone know what it is? I am uncomfortable writing it, it just seemed an awful thing to be afflicted with.


----------



## Sonrisa

greeny said:


> I wanted to bring this up when I lived there but it just seemed to rude to ask.
> Egypt is the only place that I have seen this and I apologise in advance if it offends anyone.
> 
> There seems to be a conditon where the top half of some females (only seen it on females) are quite skinny, tiny waist but then the hips and legs are enormous to the point of obese. Its like two different halves of bodies stuck together. I couldnt see that is was down to food consumption more genetic. I found it quite disturbing and believed that even with dieting this wouldnt shift the weight from the lower part of the body. Does anyone know what it is? I am uncomfortable writing it, it just seemed an awful thing to be afflicted with.


i didnt noticed a pear shape pattern in Egyptian women.... To me they just look fat everywhere, face, breasts and much more around the middle. Sometimes it looks like they cant even walk properly because of the efford of carrying their own weight.

I remember reading somewhere, when I lived in Qatar and wondered why qataries were so damn fat, that it might well be genetics, some gene mutation relating to desert adaptation that now, with their change in life style, lack of exercise and cooler body temperature due to being indoors with AC 24/7, is making them obese....I thought it was BS, qataries, and gulf people in general, simply eat junk all day long and walk/move zero minutes per day...so as a result they are all huge.


----------



## Biffy

greeny said:


> I wanted to bring this up when I lived there but it just seemed to rude to ask.
> Egypt is the only place that I have seen this and I apologise in advance if it offends anyone.
> 
> There seems to be a conditon where the top half of some females (only seen it on females) are quite skinny, tiny waist but then the hips and legs are enormous to the point of obese. Its like two different halves of bodies stuck together. I couldnt see that is was down to food consumption more genetic. I found it quite disturbing and believed that even with dieting this wouldnt shift the weight from the lower part of the body. Does anyone know what it is? I am uncomfortable writing it, it just seemed an awful thing to be afflicted with.



Greeny - I have also noticed the same thing - the Egyptian ladies seem to put weight first and foremost around their hips and backsides!!
My mother in law is exactly the same.

I really do think it is genetic - you look at the young girls they are so slim and then their mothers - with massive backside and hips - and they are all the same.
Yes they do put on weight on their faces as well - but not like these parts of thier body!!


----------

